# GSG Video Explores Screen Exposure



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A free online video from GSG reviews the basics of screen exposure. The taped seminar takes viewers through the variables involved in achieving consistent correct exposures, from equipment to emulsions, screen prep, washout, and more. It discusses the relationship of mesh, emulsion, and stencil thickness to exposure time, as well as the importance of good coating techniques. 

In addition to tools like exposure calculators, it explores topics like mesh bridging, edge definition, and emulsion-over-mesh ratio. It also includes tips and techniques for addressing common problems such as ghosting, sawtoothing, pinholes, and stencil washout. 

You can view “Screen Print 101: Chapter 9 Proper Exposure” at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ_nWx5zKu0.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

